# Has any fighter ever inspired you or been your idol?



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

For me no not really. Mixed martial arts doesn't inspire me in any way its just fun to watch lol. Well, maybe its taught me a few techniques but no fighter has ever been my idol or inspired me. Maybe Bas Rutten but thats about it. Anyone else?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Not Any Mma Fighter Really, Maybe Tito, Cuz Of His Work Ethic..but As Stupid As This Sounds I Cant Watch A Rocky Movie Without Being Inspired..you Cant Tell Me That When U Watch Rocky Movies, Your Juices Dont Get Flowin And Watchin Him Train Like An Animal..i Dunno Man, I Use It As An Inspiration Because I Bet There Are Alot Of Real Fighters Just Like That And It Pushes Me To Push Myself To The Max..


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I personally like sean sherk alot. I donno if i'd call him an Idol, but he's definetaly the guy id most like to train with and train under.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Well what inspired me to join wrestling was watching Matt hughes and Tito dominate in the late 90's early 2000'a... i loved their styles , they are my 2 all time favourites still to this day.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Matt Hughes didn't start to dominate until after that loss to Dennis Hallmas which was about 2001. He didn't start dominating until then. But Tito hes dominated ever since he joined UFC. He also has the best cardio and endurance. Thats why once he is done he is going to be inducted into the hall of fame for sure. I'm inspired by Tito too and his trash talking. Hes so good at it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

i was inspired by frank shamrock's greatness, seriously i fear how talented that guy was, it was scary.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> i was inspired by frank shamrock's greatness, seriously i fear how talented that guy was, it was scary.


hehe of course , if he came back to the ufc he would be like the matt hughes of the middleweight/light heavyweight division. i would love to see him dominate ace, the crow, liddell, babalu, tito once again oh goshh i can see it now. lol but i heard he wants to fight sakuraba in pride. hopefully it happens.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I wouldn't say that any fighter is my idol or has inspired me to fight, although I agree with jdun11 about the Rocky movies. If I could train under a fighter it would be CroCop to work on my stand-up game and Matt Hughes for ground and pound, which probably suits me more.*


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

lol tito didn't dominate when he started and he didn't have great cardio either.

Jesus get off the mans ****.

He lost to Frank Shamrock BECAUSE of his cardio.


----------



## Tomy (Jul 23, 2006)

royce gracie bjj


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> lol tito didn't dominate when he started and he didn't have great cardio either.
> 
> Jesus get off the mans ****.
> 
> He lost to Frank Shamrock BECAUSE of his cardio.


yeah its awesome man, frank beats tito by making tito gas.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Ken and Frank Shamrock have inspired me. I wouldn't say like Idols but I'd call them my MMA Idols.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

well one who has inspired me though he was not an MMA fighter in the current sense of the word he was a pioneer of mixing martial arts together to create something better is Bruce Lee. and not just for that but for his work ethic and attitue that everyone should have training avialable to them if they want it. he is mainly the reason Martial arts in general is as popular as it is today.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> lol tito didn't dominate when he started and he didn't have great cardio either.
> 
> Jesus get off the mans ****.
> 
> He lost to Frank Shamrock BECAUSE of his cardio.



who the hell are you talking too ?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

frank is fighting sakuraba?? i thought he was fighting baroni? and whoever said he'd dominate ace chuck and tito is stupid, a young raw tito dominated most of their fight till he gassed, chuck would knock franks head off because frank couldnt take him down, and i think ace would beat him too..not to take anything away from him beacause hes an all time great, but u just named great fighters from today that are bigger and just as talented..


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

The Don said:


> well one who has inspired me though he was not an MMA fighter in the current sense of the word he was a pioneer of mixing martial arts together to create something better is Bruce Lee. and not just for that but for his work ethic and attitue that everyone should have training avialable to them if they want it. he is mainly the reason Martial arts in general is as popular as it is today.


yep...Lee was an amazing individual...his philosophy, he's work ethic, and his skills where amazing...
he is definitly one of my biggest role models....

as for MMA its Bas Rutten...started out late due to sickness as a child and parental disaproval and made it to be known as one of the best martial artists ever...

in boxing its Sugar Ray Robinson and Bernard Hopkins...Robinson for his brilliance inside the ring (pure genius) and Hops for improving his skill with time....


----------



## corvettecarrillo (Jul 14, 2006)

I would go with the shamrock boys, frank shamrock for his skill but ken shamrock because hell fight anyone.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Tank abott despite is losing record he had great confidence and would take on anybpdy


----------



## IRISH (Sep 5, 2006)

corvettecarrillo said:


> I would go with the shamrock boys, frank shamrock for his skill but ken shamrock because hell fight anyone.


agreed about the rocky series and the new one coming out on the 23 of December I cannot wait , as for respect Ken Shamrock he puts it all on the line and will go with anyone you must respect that .


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Matt Hughes has inspired and been a role model to me as a person and a rookie fighter/wrestler. He is a man and fighter of morales and that means alot in this day and time. He was one of the first fights i had ever seen ( i was amazed!). I did a little research on him and from then on i was hooked on UFC and watching him. He is THE MAN! Rich Franklin is another one I like he is the same a man of Morales.


----------



## Easye1982 (Sep 1, 2006)

I will say Royce Gracie but I will have to say Ken Shamrock as well. However I really didnt start to like him untill his Gracie Super Fight. He did what no one else had done before in the UFC....prove that Gracie could be beat (although he did not win...draw) But he still showed that if you fight without making a mistake, the guard is only a defensive possition. But stopping the man that everyone thought had the greatest offence.

Others would be Hughes and Franklin, but they are more like modern day motivators. Gracie and Shamrock got me started. 

Another great motivator is Tito...I want BEAT HIM DOWN SOOOO BAD... oh sorry about that >.< But yeah I hope to be in the UFC before he leaves.


----------

